# Headset cap on 585



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

Does anyone know how tall the headset cap is that comes standard on the 2009 or 2010 585? Thanks.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Figure 20-22mm for the headfit top section.


----------



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

*Thanks C-40*

C-40- thanks for that info.

Also, do I have the memory that you have a 585 and if so, what are your thoughts on it? I'm thinking of purchasing one for training and racing. I'm 132 lbs. and figure that the Origin would be better than the ultra.


----------

